# Cats Outside?



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it okay, if you live in the country like I do, to have permanent outside cats for mousing etc.? 

I have 1 indoor (that was a rescue) and 2 outdoor. I live in Indiana and its pretty usual to have outdoor cats on a farm. What do you think? Cruel? Be gentle guys!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it's OK if your out in the country. But I hate when people have outside cats in our town. I saw too many of them dead on the roads. I had my 2 cats declawed and I got H*ll from some saying it was inhumane. 

I kinda feel bad for them when it's really cold. There was a stray coming around a few years ago. I would feed it and put out a box with a blanket on our porch for it.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be honest. 
We have two cats that we got because we live in town and I know that there are rodents around. The cat that we brought with us disappeared mysteriously about 3 weeks after we moved in. These two that we have now are neutered. They had never been outdoor cats before, but I really cannot stand having cats on my counters, tables, or in my bedroom. I am not a cat person. I will talk to them and scratch their heads, but to me cats are totally different from dogs. 
So far they are doing fine outside. We got them in August, so they had time to adapt to being outside before winter. They have taken over the dog house out back that the dogs refuse to go in, so I put a blanket and a bed in there for them. They also have a cat condo by our front door, that they love to hang out in. They roam the neighborhood, jump onto our roof from a tree, and I haven't seen a mouse or anything since we got them. They both love our puppies and will even play in the snow with them.
I worry about them when it gets really, really cold, but cats will grow a thick winter coat if left outside. 
We always had cats when we lived in the country, and we just always made sure they had food, water, and a sheltered place to go when it snowed or got cold. They always did fine. They all(except the one we brought with us when we moved) died of old age. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I say no way, cats only purpose is a pet and they should be indoors for safety...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine are doing great outside, and wont even try to come in if we let them! They love it, and they are really much better acting outside too! They are more people cats when they are outside! I want everyone to be honest! Why else would this be a forum. Everyone isnt going to feel the same about everything!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm against it but also bc I know up North cats can get frost bite and stuff too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I live in a small town that has a pretty large feral cat population. Our local rescue is always overflowing with cats. I've had cats that lived both inside and outside but I've lost to many to traffic so now my cat and any future cats will be inside only cats. Of course at any given moment there is probably a cat or two living upstairs in my garage. :doh: They always scare the crap out of my when I go up there to get something.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a cat outside. He wasn't streetsmart, got hit by a car and died!

Where I live now, cats can get killed by fox.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have 4 cats and they are indoors only. To me it is no different to put your cat outside than it is to put your dog outside. Both things are cruel, in my opinion. They are pets, not lawn ornaments. 

I am also deeply against declawing. Especially so if you are letting them outside! I have brand new furniture and a cat who keeps pushing her luck with me on it with her claws, but she will keep her claws and my furniture will survive. No material item is more important than my pets.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I have 4 cats and they are indoors only. To me it is no different to put your cat outside than it is to put your dog outside. Both things are cruel, in my opinion. They are pets, not lawn ornaments.
> 
> I am also deeply against declawing. Especially so if you are letting them outside! I have brand new furniture and a cat who keeps pushing her luck with me on it with her claws, but she will keep her claws and my furniture will survive. No material item is more important than my pets.


I agree with the not declawing because of furniture. But my dogs eyes are more important. People have said to me "What if your cats get outside?" My response was "I paid $400 for my cats, there's NO WAY they will ever get outside"


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I have 4 cats and they are indoors only. To me it is no different to put your cat outside than it is to put your dog outside. Both things are cruel, in my opinion. They are pets, not lawn ornaments.
> 
> I am also deeply against declawing. Especially so if you are letting them outside! I have brand new furniture and a cat who keeps pushing her luck with me on it with her claws, but she will keep her claws and my furniture will survive. No material item is more important than my pets.


Why not use scratching posts?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't worry about my dogs' eyes. They respect the cats so the cats won't scratch them. I have always had multiple cats and at least one dog and I have not once had one of my cats scratch one of my dogs' eyes. I have also fostered approximately 30 dogs with having 4-5 cats at all times and not one of them has ever been scratched in or around their eyes. Nose? Yes, but that will also teach the dogs to respect the cats' space. No different than letting the alpha dog in your house teach the puppies manners. No harm, no foul.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Judi said:


> Why not use scratching posts?


We have a towel over the end she has been trying to scratch and we spray it with the stinky spray to keep her away. We have multiple scratching posts. She is just an evil girl, but she is my evil girl! She also pees on the back entry rug several times a week. No medical problems, just a brat. LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think there's a problem letting your cats outside if you dont' live right in town and IF YOU SPAY/NEUTER THEM!! We live on a back quiet street with woods to the back and left of our house. There's a farm a few yards behind our house through the woods. Both our cats are inside/outside cats. Atlanta has always wanted to be out. She was born a barn cat and when I brought her home I thought she would be happier inside. She never was. She would try to get outside every chance she got. She now spends most of her time at the neighbors barn. She comes running home when we pull in the drive-way at night to eat her dinner and leaves us a nice supply of dead mice on our front porch. Our other cat is more inside, but goes outside during the day. Before he started going out he didn't have any hair on his legs or tummy because he would just sit and lick himself obsessively. Now he seems much happier and his hair has grown back. He of course rarely goes out of our yard and can either be found sitting on his chair on the porch watching the birds or sitting in our tree house. 
I grew up on a small farm and we always had cats outside. We had too, otherwise mice and especially rats would eat the feed for the cows. I'll be the first to admit though that I'm a hypocrite. I hate dogs being tied outside but I think it's okay for cats to be out as long as their still well taken care of.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Here in Indiana nearly every farmer has at least one barn cat.They cut down on your rodent problem.They are not all considered pets even.They have jobs.I personally don't have a cat but when I did he went outside too.I will never get a cat again either.I wasn't a good mommy


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We also live in the "country". There is a somewhat busy road in front of our house but no roads in any other direction for miles.
We have an indoor cat that we inherited from our daughter who rescued it from an animal shelter (and then later moved to an apartment where she couldn't have a cat unless she paid a $500 deposit). It is neutered and declawed and is never allowed outside. It, however, tries to escape to the outdoors any chance it gets. When the windows are open it will push out the screens and jump out. If a door is left open, he is there in a second. He LOVES to sleep in our garage at night (with all doors closed so he can't get outside) and in fact has a ritual where he leads us to the door that opens into the garage.
Then we have an outdoor cat named S.C. (Essie) which stands for stray cat. She's the stray that came to stay. She showed up in our yard 10 years ago and I told the kids not to feed her (as I didn't want a pet of any kind right then), but of course they did. As she has decided to stay with us, I feed her and take her to the vet. She is exceptionally smart. If it is going to rain or be cold at night she waits by the garage door for us to let her in so she can sleep in the garage. If the weather is going to be bad I leave the back door to the garage open so she can go in there if she wants. (I have a litter box and food for her in the garage). She is exceptionally good at catching rats and other nuisance animals but rarely bothers the birds (we feed birds and there are lots and lots of them in the yard). She never strays very far from the house, has never even gone near the road in front of the house (about 200 ft away).


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

cats are not as helpless as dogs. cats fend for themselves. i think cats are fine as outside animals. i agree that they should nto be out in cities and running on roads...

OOOO also, if you live in an apartment, dont have an outside cat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would never have a cat outside. I did when I was single living at home and someone beat my cat with in inch of his life. He crawled home and lay in my utility room until I woke up. I went to pick him up and he sceamed like I have never heard before. I took him to the vet and he said his back was broken in several places, he had bb's in him and broken legs. There was hardly any blood pressure left in his body. Even at the vet's office he tried crawling over to me to be next to me on the table. The vet had a very hard time trying to find a vein to help put him out of his misery. I came home and brought his brother in and he never went outside again. Since then I have never let any of my cats be outside. Rest in Peace sweet BOBO.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would never have a cat outside. I did when I was single living at home and someone beat my cat with in inch of his life. He crawled home and lay in my utility room until I woke up. I went to pick him up and he sceamed like I have never heard before. I took him to the vet and he said his back was broken in several places, he had bb's in him and broken legs. There was hardly any blood pressure left in his body. Even at the vet's office he tried crawling over to me to be next to me on the table. The vet had a very hard time trying to find a vein to help put him out of his misery. I came home and brought his brother in and he never went outside again. Since then I have never let any of my cats be outside. Rest in Peace sweet BOBO.



Awww Im so sorry! This is terrible! I dont really live close enough to anyone that this would happen, and my cats NEVER have wandered. I take that back, I had one who was running away for days at a time, but hes quit since. People like that scare me. They need help~


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think in the right place outside cats are fine. And especially if they serve a purpose. My understanding is that they can be an important component of a farm. 

But around my place is not the right place. We are driven mad by outside cats that pretty much just hang out in OUR yard, poking holes in OUR inflatable pool, causing Lucky to drag me when I walk out the door with him and using our yard as a toilet.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I would never have a cat outside. I did when I was single living at home and someone beat my cat with in inch of his life. He crawled home and lay in my utility room until I woke up. I went to pick him up and he sceamed like I have never heard before. I took him to the vet and he said his back was broken in several places, he had bb's in him and broken legs. There was hardly any blood pressure left in his body. Even at the vet's office he tried crawling over to me to be next to me on the table. The vet had a very hard time trying to find a vein to help put him out of his misery. I came home and brought his brother in and he never went outside again. Since then I have never let any of my cats be outside. Rest in Peace sweet BOBO.


Oh no. I shiver thinking someone like that is close by. I'm so sorry......


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I keep my two indoors only. I never let them out. When I was young and we had outdoor cats, they would never live a very long life. Too many accidents. I decided when I got my own, they would only live inside. We also live in a very small town and too many people let their unaltered cats outside and we have quite a feral cat population. Way too many.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I think, that in your area its not a bad thing. Cats do seem to be more independent than dogs, not all, but in general they seem to be.
I don't like all the cats that wander around streets and come into our backyard. If they stay in their OWN yard, fine, but stay out of ours!

Where I live the debate of indoor/outdoor cats has been a topic of discussion recently. Even cats in rural areas and on farms pose a problem to our native wildlife. They can catch endangered lizards and our native flightless birds. (yeah, our birds don't fly, crazy, I know!) They catch adults as well as taking the babies from their nests on the ground.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well both of my outdoor cats (1 male, 1 female) were born wild ... they arent pets really. I mean, we feed them, but they refuse to really be a companion no matter how hard you try. They are both altered. And I've only had one instance where the male has left the yard. The female is always around. When they are born wild, its hard to tame them. We got them strictly for mice, so... Theyve been outside for almost 3 years now, and no problems yet. They perform their job very well! Havent seen mice for a long time!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is Blaze, one of my persians


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one inside/outside cat, and 3 outside. I'm really not a cat person, but my daughter has worked hard to 'convert' me, lol.
Two of my outside cats are pushing 15 years old, sleek, active, beautiful 'mousers and mole-ers'. They have a kitty door into the garage, fluffy beds, feeder/waterers, and heat when they need it. Shots every 2 years. And they love people.
My inside/outside kitty (Isabella **** Cat) I wish would convert to outside only, I have to say. 
I really believe, even if pets, that cats need outside time (in a proper setting, not downtown)Breaks my heart to see cats confined in a house for their entire lifetime, never getting to live a little of what they were evolved/designed to do.
So, I say YES! Outside cats are fine in the proper setting and with the care they need to stay healthy


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

I am all for indoor cats but most of mine were rescued as adults and had grown up outside. As hard as I tried to keep them in - as soon as that door opened they were gone! So I adapted and now have two indoor/outdoor cats and 1 indoor (who was the only one rescued as a kitten and has no interest the outdoors). They are ALL microchipped, no collars to get caught on things (they wont leave the breakaways on)...but that being said, one of my Innie/Outtie cats was probably "adopted" and did not come home...he was my favorite and the most friendly of my fuzzies. If there is no collar, most families will not check for a mircrochip.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

*Hello
Here is some information on another issue about cats being outside. My daughter's cat Emily is living with us. She killed several birds this summer as she loves to run out the door to get outside. Of course she would bring them to us on the deck. One of them was a baby robin that was still alive but hurt badly. It was awful. We had a bell on her but it didnt do any good. I don't put out bird feeders because of her. The neigbhor's cat is outside all the time and he has moved in with us as he likes being inside and Emily loves to be out. I love my songbirds too so try to keep her inside most of the time.

*

*Cat Predation

Americans keep an estimated 60 million cats as pets. Let's say each cat kills only one bird a year. That would mean that cats kill over 60 million birds (minimum) each year - more wildlife than any oil spill.

Scientific studies actually show that each year, cats kill hundreds of millions of migratory songbirds. In 1990, researchers estimated that "outdoor" house cats and feral cats were responsible for killing nearly 78 million small mammals and birds annually in the United Kingdom.

University of Wisconsin ornithologist, Dr. Santley Temple estimates that 20-150 million songbirds are killed each year by rural cats in Wisconsin alone.

Feline predation is not "natural." Cats were domesticated by the ancient Egyptians and taken throughout the world by the Romans. Cats were brought to North America in the 1800's to control rats. The "tabby" that sits curled up on your couch is not a natural predator and has never been in the natural food chain in the Western Hemisphere.

Cats are a serious threat to fledglings, birds roosting at night and birds on a nest. Research shows that de-clawing cats and bell collars do not prevent them from killing birds and other small animals. For healthy cats and wild birds, cats should not be allowed to roam free.

Work with your local humane society, veterinarians and state wildlife agency to enact and enforce free-roaming cat regulations. For more information:

Free Roaming Cats. American Backyard Bird Society, PO Box 10046, Rockville, MD 20849.

Cats: A Heavy Toll on Songbirds. by Rich Stallcup. Point Reyes Bird Observatory, 4990 Shoreline Hwy., Stinson Beach, CA 94924.

Is there a Killer in Your House? by George Harrison, National Wildlife Magazine (October/November 1992).

Beware of Well-Fed Felines. by Peter Churcher and John Lawton, Natural History Magazine (July 1989).

Back toTable of Contents

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Office of Migratory Bird Management, Pamphlets Migratory Songbird Conservation*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I may be mis-interpreting what I am reading here, but it comes across to me that cats are less valuable than dogs to a lot of people. That is really the general consensus in the US, too. I think it is very sad. I had indoor/outdoor cats for a long time and then I realized how unsafe it was, especially when my 10 year old cat disappeared. I am still haunted by the horrible death that most likely befell him. 

I moved my cats indoors at that time and they never had an issue adjusting to being totally indoors. I had 3 cats at the time.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My cats are just as valuable to me as my dogs. Some will give you criticism for having outdoor cats and some will give you criticism for having your cats declawed. I don't like cats being outside in my area cause there are too many roads for them to get hit by a car and many occasions I have had dead animals in my yard for my dogs to get because my neighbors cats killed bunnies and mice and left them in my yard........ewe.... I had my cats declawed....some would say that is inhumane....why? They are persians and would NEVER be let outside nor would they want to go outside and what do they need to defend themselves from in my house?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My cat experience is limited to hardy country tabbies and calicoes, I know next to nothing about all the different breeds and their needs and dispositions.
Maybe I should have said the kitties I have now would pine away if I kept them inside....
I really wasn't thinking of different breeds, like the RagDolls, that just CAN'T be let outside....
Not a question of value, more like a different niche that they fill..

_"Ancora Imparo"_ I am still learning....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I live out in the country and we have always had "barn cats" that can go in and out of the barn as they please. They hunt and catch mice but I still feed and water them. I have this little thing in the house she had to and eye removed and got spayed to she is in for a while. They play in hay bales and snooze their cats.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

When I was growing up we always had persians.I Loved our cats! So when I met someone who was giving away kitties , from this teeny home that had 5 large dogs and a little boy who knew nothing about how to treat animals inside , I decided get to one.I picked the one that the little boy had hanging from his arms while he jumped from the couch to the mattress on the floor.This cat hated being inside.He refused to use a litter box and would only go potty in my laundry pile(or dresser drawer if it was open).He was not declawed.He became an outdoor cat that could come in when he chose to and go out as he chose to.Well he came home one day after being gone for a few days with half his tail gone and a terrible infection.At that point I decided I'm no longer a cat person and never should have taken on this cat.I was a bad cat owner.So I can see instances where cats do not belong out doors but I also can see no problems in letting cats that would otherwise be homeless live in your barn while you place food out for them.Every cat cannot be someones pet.There are just too many that are completely unsocialized.I think it's great that cats that would be put down in a shelter are miceing in farmers barns here.

I'm on cold medicine and feeling very sick so excuse my grammer and rambling.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I had my cats declawed....some would say that is inhumane....why? They are persians and would NEVER be let outside nor would they want to go outside and what do they need to defend themselves from in my house?


To declaw a cat is considered cruel not just because it leaves them defenseless but also because the process itself is cruel and painful. There are sites that explain in detail and some offer video. My cats have all their claws but usually only use them on their scratching posts. For me- if you want cats- you deal with the claws and the litter box...just like if you want a golden, you deal with the hair and the chewing 

With the cats I have owned, some were content with a life indoors, but the others were not no matter how hard I tried to keep them in. They are all altered and would not increase the population but the threat to the moles and birds were my concern. But I do have to say that my out/in cats are MUCH healthier then the indoor cat. He is fat and lazy and the others all lean and active. If I lived in the country I would have no trouble with a few mousers outdoors but as a general rule it is safer for the cat and the wildlife to keep your cats indoors. I would if I could!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

moverking said:


> My cat experience is limited to hardy country tabbies and calicoes, I know next to nothing about all the different breeds and their needs and dispositions.
> Maybe I should have said the kitties I have now would pine away if I kept them inside....
> I really wasn't thinking of different breeds, like the RagDolls, that just CAN'T be let outside....
> Not a question of value, more like a different niche that they fill..
> ...


yea, my cats would have no idea what to do with a mouse if it walked right up to them. I think they would look at them and think "what dirty little creature are you?"...LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Farley Rocks! said:


> To declaw a cat is considered cruel not just because it leaves them defenseless but also because the process itself is cruel and painful. There are sites that explain in detail and some offer video. My cats have all their claws but usually only use them on their scratching posts. For me- if you want cats- you deal with the claws and the litter box...just like if you want a golden, you deal with the hair and the chewing
> 
> With the cats I have owned, some were content with a life indoors, but the others were not no matter how hard I tried to keep them in. They are all altered and would not increase the population but the threat to the moles and birds were my concern. But I do have to say that my out/in cats are MUCH healthier then the indoor cat. He is fat and lazy and the others all lean and active. If I lived in the country I would have no trouble with a few mousers outdoors but as a general rule it is safer for the cat and the wildlife to keep your cats indoors. I would if I could!


Like I said, my persians do not need any defenses in my house. And they got declawed when they were neutered. I think we must agree to disagree. If there was any way they would get out of my house I would never have got them declawed. And persians are NOT supposed to be outside AT ALL.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't agree with declawing, I find it cruel and impractical, but I don't want to start an argument. Outside cats are alright is some cases. Our two cats are outside but one will be indoor when we move to our new house. Outdoor kitty #1 has rarely came to any untimely accidents, but kitty #2 has sustained at least 4 skin injuries, sprained herself many times, and has a broken tooth. It depends on the cat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I won't declaw either, but I would have before I witnessed it in person one time while working at a vet...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

K.J. said:


> I don't agree with declawing, I find it cruel and impractical, but I don't want to start an argument. Outside cats are alright is some cases. Our two cats are outside but one will be indoor when we move to our new house. Outdoor kitty #1 has rarely came to any untimely accidents, but kitty #2 has sustained at least 4 skin injuries, sprained herself many times, and has a broken tooth. It depends on the cat.


I don't either. If my vet or the breeder would have told me it's cruel to do I wouldn't have done it. The only thing that bothers me about people having outdoor cats is when they bring the dead mice and birds in our yard where my dogs play. Oh, and when they poop in my flowerbeds.....that really ticks me off. People freak out when other peoples dogs poop in their yard but they don't care if their cat craps in my flowerbeds.......sorry, personal issue here.....LOL I've had to shovel many of dead animals out of my yard cause of the neighbors cats....GGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I have always had indoor/outdoor cats. All have lived to ripe old ages. Our current kitty Butters, I adopted when he was 2-1/2. I wanted him to be an indoor cat and for about 6 months we were good. One afternoon, he got out on our deck by accident and there was no going back. For two weeks he scratched and cried at the door and finally I couldn't take it anymore. So now he's out on and off during the day, and inside at night. He's happy, I'm happy and all is well.

We live on a dead end with the golf course behind us, so traffic isn't an issue. If I lived on a busy road I wouldn't have a cat, and if I already had the cat I wouldn't have moved there anyway. 

Also, my sister is in the country and has 4 barn cats. They live a great life! People who live in the country tend to have more outside cats anyway because other people drop off their cats/kittens on the side of the road. Idiots!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I can see both sides. I have two indoor cats. I live on a quiet dead end street, so not much chance of a car accident. The problem is we have a lot of coyotes in the area and I would not want either of my cats to become "lunch". I think it depends on each individual situation and that your cats health and safety must always be first priority.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I don't either. If my vet or the breeder would have told me it's cruel to do I wouldn't have done it. The only thing that bothers me about people having outdoor cats is when they bring the dead mice and birds in our yard where my dogs play. Oh, and when they poop in my flowerbeds.....that really ticks me off. People freak out when other peoples dogs poop in their yard but they don't care if their cat craps in my flowerbeds.......sorry, personal issue here.....LOL I've had to shovel many of dead animals out of my yard cause of the neighbors cats....GGGRRRRRRRRR


Yeah, my favorite is when the cats bring home dead things and then Farley picks them up and plays with them. I even found his running around with a dead rat that was almost the size of my cat! Gross.


----------

